# Lake Logan Ohio! Nice multi species day on the SLIP BOBBER!



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Hey, guys, I went to one of my local lakes here and got into a nice mixed bag of fish. The weather is warming up and the crappie spawn is upon us. I predict next week will be on fire around southeast Ohio as far as crappie go! Enjoy this cold water slip bobber action! I caught a new PB in this video as well! Water temps are approaching the high 40s and the spring season will be here before we know it. Try and get out during this awkward time and enjoy the outdoors!


----------



## Jeremy Barker (Feb 20, 2019)

Nice perch. I like that little lake. I usually catch some bonus saugeye crappie fishing there. Occasionally I set the hook on what I think is a crappie only to realize rather quickly it's a big ol flathead. I can't wait for the spring bite!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Jeremy Barker said:


> Nice perch. I like that little lake. I usually catch some bonus saugeye crappie fishing there. Occasionally I set the hook on what I think is a crappie only to realize rather quickly it's a big ol flathead. I can't wait for the spring bite!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


if you don't mind what area of the lake have you found most productive for saugeye? I have caught them so far and between


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

if you wanna get into some serious Crappie action head ovet to Rush Creek


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Bass Assasion Slaton - The beach area is normally a pretty good area in the late winter early spring. I haven't fished for them at Lake Logan for a couple years but that is where I would always start.


----------



## Fuzzy. (May 2, 2015)

Can anyone report on water clarity?


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Snyd said:


> Bass Assasion Slaton - The beach area is normally a pretty good area in the late winter early spring. I haven't fished for them at Lake Logan for a couple years but that is where I would always start.


I have to dodge all the park rangers lol. They have a headquarters right next to the beach


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Fuzzy. said:


> Can anyone report on water clarity?


water clarity at lake logan is about 6-8" right now with it being better towards the marina


----------

